# Arcadia Vs Solar glo/Mega ray



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

Hey guys, up to know iv been using the arcadia 12%. but since the 6 months are nearly up on that im looking to replace it, i was thinking of switching to a Solar glo, or thought about the Mega-Ray but have read that it is recommended for extremely large vivs, and considering i only have a 4x2x2 viv i dont think that would be the best choice as i have read about them causing eye problems if used too close. 

Could anyone let me know how much better the Exo terra Solar glo is to the Arcadia 12%, if it is better that is... Or would i be ok getting the Mega-Ray? Anyone have any actual percentages for these bulbs?

Thanks, 
Will.


----------



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

You're better off with the Mega Ray (E.B.) bulbs (60 watt metal halide/70 watt mercury vapour) as these run cooler than the exo terra (S.B.) bulbs (120/160 watt).

Neither of these can be fitted to a stat, so you need to run a second spotlight (40/60 watt) alongside, fitted to a dimmer stat to control the temps. So in a 4x2x2 viv the Mega Rays are the best choice.

You will also need one of these. 

Solarmeter 6.2 by: Kimbos

Jay


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You're better off with the Mega Ray (E.B.) bulbs (60 watt metal halide/70 watt mercury vapour) as these run cooler than the exo terra (S.B.) bulbs (120/160 watt).
> 
> ...


Had to resurrect an old thread just to say "nice touch"...)


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just a quick 1 arcadia 12% D3+ is good for 12months not 6 and this has been tested


----------

